# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  معلومات عن كلية الدراسات التطبيقية و خدمة المجتمع في جامعة الملك فيصل

## بيسان

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كـلـيـة الـدراسـات التـطـبـيـقـيـة و خـدمـة الـمـجـتـمـع


* لـمـحـة عـن الـكـلـيـة *
أنشأت كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع بموجب قرار مجلس التعليم العالي رقم (15/19/1421) بجلسته التاسعة عشرة المعقودة بتاريخ 10/11/1421هـ القاضي بتعديل اسم (المركز الجامعي لخدمة المجتمع والتعليم المستمر بجامعة الملك فيصل) إلى كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع. وقد توج هذا القرار بموافقة المقام السامي رئيس مجلس التعليم العالي والجامعات بالتوجيه البرقي الكريم رقم 86/م بتاريخ 26/2/1422هـ . مقر كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع بالأحساء ويكون لها فرعا بالدمام .



* أهـداف الـكـلـيـة : 
تهدف كلية الدراسات التطبيعية وخدمة المجتمع إلى ربط الجامعة بجميع قطاعات ومؤسسات المجتمع من خلال برامج مختلفة تمكن الدارسين من الاستفادة القصوى من الخدمات التي تقدمها الجامعة من خلال كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع تحقيقا للأهداف التالية: 
- توثيق العلاقة بين الجامعة والمجتمع. . 
- تهيئة الظروف العلمية المناسبة لرفع المستوى العلمي والمهني والمعرفي للأفراد والمؤسسات بما يحقق توسيع قاعدة المنتسبين إلى الجامعة. . 
- تقديم الخدمات التعليمية والمهنية والمعرفية وبث الوعي الثقافي لمختلف فئات المجتمع من الجنسين والعمل على مواكبة تلك الفئات لتطور العلوم المختلفة دون أن يحول بينه وبينها عامل السن أو الجنس أو قدم التخرج أو طبيعة المؤهل الذي يحمله الفرد. عائقاً دون ذلك . 
- التعرف على احتياجات المجتمع (مؤسسات وأفراد) من التخصصات المختلفة من خلال تجربة كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع والعمل على تلبيتها بالوسائل التعليمية. 
- العمل على نشر الوعي العلمي والثقافي والاجتماعي وذلك بالاستفادة من نتائج نشاطات الجامعة في الأبحاث التطبيقية والدراسات ذات العلاقة بالمجتمع. 



الخدمات التي تقدمها الكلية تحقيقا لأهدافها تقوم كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع بالتنسيق مع الأقسام الأخرى ذات العلاقة بالجامعة بتقديم وأداء الخدمات التالية: 
- برامج أكاديمية: عبارة عن برامج أكاديمية متخصصة على هيئة دبلوم دون البكالوريوس لمقابلة احتياجات سوق العمل أو تأهيل الدارس للالتحاق بالجامعة ودبلوم عالي (بعد مرحلة البكالوريوس).

- برامج التدريب والتعليم المستمر: تقدم هذه البرامج على شكل محاضرات ولقاءات وحلقات ودورات تدريبية وتعليم مستمر وغيره لجميع فئات المجتمع من أفراد ومؤسسات. الهدف من هذه البرامج تجديد وتطوير مهارات وخبرات سابقة أو اكتساب معارف ومهارات جديدة لفئات متخصصة أو غير متخصصة. 



الاقسام العلمية
- برامج الدبلوم
- دبلوم المحاسبة
- دبلوم حاسب آلي ونظم المعلومات الإدارية 
- دبلوم التسويق
- دبلوم السكرتارية والنسخ الطبي



نظام ومتطلبات الدراسة
ينسق المسئولون بالكلية والأقسام ذات العلاقة بالجامعة للاستفادة من الامكانيات المتاحة لخدمة المجتمع في جميع قطاعاته ومؤسساته من خلال تقديم برمج تتناسب وحاجة المجتمع والأفراد وذلك بإقامة دورات تعليمية للجنسين من حملة الشهادات الأساسية ( الثانوية فما فوق ) وتمنح من يجتازها منهم شهادة دبلوم ، كما تهتم الكلية أيضاً بالدورات التدريبية القصيرة في مجالات محددة ، وكذلك الدورات المكثفة بتقديم برامج خاصة لمختلف الجهات المستفيدة حسب طلبها ومنح من يجتازها شهادات مقابل رسوم منافسة مع التمسك بأخلاقيات المجتمع وبالمبادئ الأكاديمية .


* البرامج الأكاديمية :
- دبلوم المحاسبة ( الأحساء - ذكور و أناث ) + ( الدمام - ذكور و إناث ) .
- دبلوم نظم المعلومات الإدارية ( الأحساء - ذكور و أناث ) + ( الدمام - ذكور و إناث ) .
- دبلوم التسويق ( الدمام - ذكور و إناث ) .
- دبلوم السكرتارية والنسخ الطبي ( الدمام - إناث فقط ) .


* معايير القبول : 
1- شهادة البكالوريوس .
2- الشهادة الثانوية أو ما يعادلها . 

* الرسوم الدراسية : 
500 ريال لكل ساعة دراسية معتمدة . 

*شروط عامة : 

1. يلتزم الطالب/ة بتسديد الرسوم الدراسية حسب المواعيد التي تحددها الكلية.
2. يلتزم الطالب/ة بالمواعيد المحددة لتعديل الجداول الدراسية .
3. على كل طالب/ة الالتزام بمواعيد الحضور حسب الجدول المعتمد للبرنامج .
4. للكلية الحق فـي تغيير الجدول الدراسي . 
5. للكلية الحق فـي حرمان الطالب/ة من دخول الاختبار النهائي فـي الحالات التالية :أ ) تجاوز نسبة الغياب أكثر من 25% .
ب) عدم تسديد الرسوم الدراسية المستحقة.
6. الحالات الخاصة بتعديل الجدول الدراسي :
أ ) يجوز للطالب/ة إضافة أي مقرر فـي مدة لا تتجاوز الأسبوع الأول من الفصل الدراسي.
ب) يجوز للطالب/ة حذف مقررات سبق تسجيلها فـي مدة لا تتجاوز الأسبوع الثاني من الفصل الدراسي .
ج ) يجوز للطالب/ة الانسحاب من أي مقرر بشرط أن لا يقل عدد الساعات الدراسية المسجلة لديه/ـأ عن 9 ساعات إلى ما قبل ستة أسابيع من الاختبارات النهائية.
د ) يجب على الطالب/ة استيفاء المتطلبات السابقة عند التسجيل لأي مقرر .
7. يحرم الطالب/ة من استرداد أي من الرسوم المستحقة فـي حالة : 
أ ) نهاية فترة تعديل الجداول الدراسية .
ب) الفصل التأديبي بسبب سلوك مشين أو مخل بالآداب .
ج) الرسوب أو الحرمان فـي أي مقرر دراسي .
8. يجب على الطالب/ة مراعاة ما يلي :
أ) ضرورة الالتزام بالعادات والتقاليد الإسلامية .
ب) ضرورة الالتزام بالزي الوطني .
ج) الامتناع عن التدخين داخل الحرم الجامعي . 



* أتـصـل بــنــا *
للمزيد من المعلومات :
الأحساء - هاتف 5800000 تحويلة 26 
خارجي 5801814 فاكس 5886883

الدمام - هاتف 8577000 تحويلة 2245
فاكس 038475181
أو الاتصال على البريد الإلكتروني: commall@kfu.edu.sa
أو المراسلة على العنوان التالي :
كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع
جامعة الملك فيصل
ص. ب. 400
الأحساء 31982
المملكة العربية السعودية 


* عميد الكلية :
د. عدنان بن عبد الله الملحم
الهاتف : 5801814
البريد الإلكتروني : amulhem@kfu.edu.sa


* وكيل الكلية :
د. خالد بن عبد الرحمن الفلاح
الهاتف : 5801814
البريد الإلكتروني : kalfalah@kfu.edu.sa


* وكيل الكلية بالدمام :
د. عادل الحزاب
الهاتف : 038577142
البريد الإلكتروني : ahozab@kfu.edu.sa


ملاحظة / 
جميع المعلومات منقولة من الموقع الرسمي للجامعة

----------


## بيسان

برامج الدبلوم :

1/ دبلوم المحاسبة :
المقدمة 
تقوم كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع بتهيئة البرامج التعليمية والتدريبية التي تساعد أفراد المجتمع فـي الحصول على مهارات وخبرات معترف بها تزيد من كفاءتهم العلمية والعملية.

يغطي برنامج ( دبلوم المحاسبة ) الاحتياجات الأساسية لإكساب طالب الثانوية العامة ( أو المعاهد التجارية المماثلة ) المهارات العلمية والمهنية المطلوبة فـي مجال المحاسبة ، وتأهيله للعمل فـي القطاعين العام والخاص مع الإلمام الكافـي بالتغيرات والتطورات الحديثة فـي هذا التخصص . 


الأهــداف 
يهدف البرنامج لتحقيق الأهداف الرئيسية التالية : 
تأهيل الطالب/ة للعمل فـي مجالات المحاسبة. 
توفـير الفرص التعليمية والتدريبية للدارسين والدارسات من حملة الشهادة الثانوية ( أو المعاهد التجارية المماثلة ) 
إعداد الكوادر الوطنية المؤهلة فـي مجال المحاسبة 
التطوير الوظيفـي والذاتي من خلال تلبية رغبات العاملين فـي هذا المجال فـي القطاعين الحكومي والخاص 

القبـــول 
خريجو وخريجات المدارس الثانوية العامة 
خريجو المعاهد الثانوية التجارية 

الدرجة (المؤهل) 
عند إكمال الطالب/ة البرنامج والمقررات الدراسية بنجاح يمنح ( دبلوم فـي المحاسبة) . 
يحق للطالب/ة بعد التخرج من برنامج الدبلوم بتقدير جيد جداً واستيفائه لمتطلبات القبول الأخرى التي تحددها الجامعة مواصلة الدراسة لمرحلة البكالوريوس فـي كلية العلوم الإدارية والتخطيط .

----------


## بيسان

2/ دبلوم حاسب آلي ونظم المعلومات الإدارية :
المقدمة 
تقوم كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع بتهيئة البرامج التعليمية والتدريبية التي تساعد أفراد المجتمع فـي الحصول على مهارات وخبرات معترف بها تزيد من كفاءتهم العلمية والعملية.

يغطي برنامج ( دبلوم حاسب آلي ونظم المعلومات الإدارية ) الاحتياجات الأساسية لإكساب طالب الثانوية العامة ( أو المعاهد التجارية المماثلة ) المهارات العلمية والمهنية المطلوبة فـي مجال الحاسب الآلي ونظم المعلومات الإدارية ، وتأهيله للعمل فـي القطاعين العام والخاص مع الإلمام الكافـي بالتغيرات والتطورات الحديثة فـي هذا التخصص. 


الأهــداف 
يهدف البرنامج لتحقيق الأهداف الرئيسية التالية : 
تأهيل الطالب/ة للعمل فـي مجالات الحاسب الآلي ونظم المعلومات الإدارية . 
توفـير الفرص التعليمية والتدريبية للدارسين والدارسات من حملة الشهادة الثانوية ( أو المعاهد التجارية المماثلة ) . 
إعداد الكوادر الوطنية المؤهلة فـي مجال الحاسب الآلي ونظم المعلومات الإدارية . 
التطوير الوظيفـي والذاتي من خلال تلبية رغبات العاملين فـي هذا المجال فـي القطاعين الحكومي والخاص . 

القبـــول 
خريجو وخريجات المدارس الثانوية العامة. 
خريجو المعاهد الثانوية التجارية. 

الدرجة (المؤهل) 
عند إكمال الطالب/ة البرنامج والمقررات الدراسية بنجاح يمنح ( دبلوم فـي الحاسب الآلي ونظم المعلومات الإدارية) . 
يحق للطالب/ة بعد التخرج من برنامج الدبلوم بتقدير جيد جداً واستيفائه لمتطلبات القبول الأخرى التي تحددها الجامعة مواصلة الدراسة لمرحلة البكالوريوس فـي كلية العلوم الإدارية والتخطيط .

----------


## بيسان

3/ دبلوم التسويق :

المقدمة 
تقوم كلية الدراسات التطبيقية وخدمة المجتمع بتهيئة البرامج التعليمية والتدريبية التي تساعد أفراد المجتمع فـي الحصول على مهارات وخبرات معترف بها تزيد من كفاءتهم العلمية والعملية.

يغطي برنامج ( دبلوم التسويق ) الاحتياجات الأساسية لإكساب طالب الثانوية العامة ( أو المعاهد التجارية المماثلة ) المهارات العلمية والمهنية المطلوبة فـي مجال التسويق ، وتأهيله للعمل فـي القطاعين العام والخاص مع الإلمام الكافـي بالتغيرات والتطورات الحديثة فـي هذا التخصص . 


الأهــداف 
يهدف البرنامج لتحقيق الأهداف الرئيسية التالية : 
تأهيل الطالب/ة للعمل فـي مجالات التسويق . 
توفـير الفرص التعليمية والتدريبية للدارسين والدارسات من حملة الشهادة الثانوية ( أو المعاهد التجارية المماثلة ) . 
إعداد الكوادر الوطنية المؤهلة فـي مجال التسويق . 
التطوير الوظيفـي والذاتي من خلال تلبية رغبات العاملين فـي هذا المجال فـي القطاعين الحكومي والخاص . 

القبـــول 
خريجو وخريجات المدارس الثانوية العامة . 
خريجو المعاهد الثانوية التجارية . 

الدرجة (المؤهل) 
" عند إكمال الطالب/ة البرنامج والمقررات الدراسية بنجاح يمنح ( دبلوم فـي التسويق ) . 
" يحق للطالب/ة بعد التخرج من برنامج الدبلوم بتقدير جيد جداً واستيفائه لمتطلبات القبول الأخرى التي تحددها الجامعة مواصلة الدراسة لمرحلة البكالوريوس فـي كلية العلوم الإدارية والتخطيط .

----------


## بيسان

4/ دبلوم السكرتارية والنسخ الطبي :

المقدمة 
إن الرعاية الصحية تعتمد بشكل كبير على خدمات السكرتارية والنسخ الطبي لنقل وإيصال المعلومات والبيانات الطبية بطريقة علمية والتي يعتمد عليها فـي اتخاذ القرارات الهامة وهكذا تتضح مدى الحاجة إلى الكوادر المؤهلة فـي هذا المجال .

يهدف برنامج السكرتارية والنسخ الطبي إلى تدريب وتأهيل الطلاب للعمل على أداء مهام السكرتارية الطبية المؤهلة . ويتيح البرنامج الفرص التدريبية للطلاب للتعرف على التقنية الحديثة والمصطلحات الطبية ومهارات الحاسب الآلي المتقدمة واستخدام ذلك فـي المجال المهني الطبي .

وتأتي نتائج التدريب لهؤلاء المتدربين في شكل مزيج من المعرفة والمهارات والخبرة مع التقييم الدقيق من قبل المدربين القائمين على هذا البرنامج . ويقدم البرنامج أساساً صلباً يمكن الاعتماد علية أثناء التطبيق العملي لإعداد الكوادر الوطنية المدربة والمؤهلة في مجال السكرتارية والنسخ الطبي . 


الأهــداف 
تمكين المتدرب/ة من اكتساب القدرات والمهارات أدناه عند إكمال مدة البرنامج حتى يتمكنوا من أداء مهامهم وأعمالهم على الوجه المطلوب :-
التعريف بكيفية عمل النماذج الطبية من خلال صياغة المعلومات التي يقوم بإملائها الطبيب عن حالة المريض في شكل تقرير طبي مفصل وشامل . 
القدرة على إدارة المكاتب والعيادات والأجنحة الطبية من خلال تنظيم أماكن العمل . 
القدرة على نسخ البيانات والتقارير الطبية باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية باستخدام الحاسب الآلي . 
القدرة على تحرير الخطابات الإدارية باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية . 

القبـــول 
شهادة الثانوية العامة ( القسم العلمي ) . 
خريجو المعاهد والكليات الصحية .
أولوية القبول لمعدلات الثانوية المرتفعة . 


الدرجة (المؤهل) 
عند إكمال الطالب/ة البرنامج والمقررات الدراسية بنجاح يمنح ( دبلوم في السكرتارية والنسخ الطبي ).

----------


## بيسان

هذا في المرفقات 

نظام الدراسة لدبلومات 

وبالتوفيق

----------


## سامراء

مشكوره اختي بيسان
على هذه الجهودوجعل الله في
ميزان الاعمال

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## بيسان

تشكري ختيوو على التوواجد 

وهذا وااجبنا

والله يعطيك العااافيه

----------


## رادود حساوي

مشكورين على هالمعلومات

----------


## بيسان

العفو اخووي

وبالتوفيق

----------


## jojo2009

*يعطيك ربي العافيهــ* 
**
*يسلموووو ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية

----------


## بيسان

مشكوورين لتعطيركم متصفحي

سلمكم الله من الاخطار

ووفقتم

----------


## كيوته 22

*يسلموووووووو*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يعطيكـ ربي الف عآآفيه 

سلمتم من كل مكرووهـ 

دمتم بقلبٌ *نآآآآآآبضُ*

----------

